# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  هل يجوز الجماع في رمضان ليلا والنوم حتي الصباح ثم الإغتسال؟

## ام صلحلح

هلا خواتي
مباركن عليكن الشهر
------------
هل يجوز الجماع في رمضان ليلا والنوم حتي الصباح ثم الإغتسال؟ -----------
السؤال هذا كان وايد محيرنا انا وربيعتي فسوينا سيرج في قوقل وطلعت لنا هالفتوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يجوز الجماع فى رمضان ليلا والنوم على جنابه حتى الصباح ثم الإغتسال ولكن ينبغى أن يكون ذلك قبل الشروق حتى تدرك صلاة الصبح فى وقتها لكن إذا الصيام دخل عليك وأنت جنب فهذا لا بأس به والذى فيه بأس وحرمه هو الجماع فى نهار رمضان عن عمد بالإنزال والجماع فهذا يفسد الصيام ويوجب الكفارة العظمى وهى صيام ستين يوما متتالية فإذا صام تسعة وخمسين يوما وأفطر فى اليوم الستين أعادها مرة ثانية والتتالى هنا مطلوب أما الذى يأكل ويشرب ناسيا فلا كفارة عليه إلا إذا أكل وشرب فى نهار رمضان عامدا فهذا إثمه كبير لأن ليس له إلا أن يتوب إلى الله وعسى الله أن يتقبل توبته .



فضيلة الشيخ على جمعة
---------

فما ادري بنات شراييييييييكن... وشو انسب الاوقات في رمضان لهالشي؟؟؟؟؟؟


والسموحة منكن بس اظن هالسؤال يشغل الكثير منكن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## عالية الغالية

وانا بعد سمعت دكتور في الكلية قال لنا نفس الفتوى 


بس مثل ماقالوا الافضل الواحد ينش يغتسل لان وراه صلاة

----------


## أم مهاري2

أنا إلي أعرفه ووعيت عليه أن لا بد من الإغتسال مباشره قبل طلوع الفجر في رمضان ............
والله أعلم

----------


## وردة الامارات

انا عن نفسي بعد ما اسحر اسير اسبح ومن اظهر اصلي الفجر واقرالي كمن جزء وارقد 
اضمن ولا اني اتم لين الظهر وما اتغسل

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

السلام عليكم 

يجوز الجماع لين قبل أذان الفجر طبعا مثل الامساك عن الطعام 

بالنسبه للاغتسال عادي لو تميتي لين الصبح او الظهر مايبطل الصوم بس الاحسن والمفروض الإغتسال لان وراج صلاة الفجر ولازم ما نتهاون بهالشي

هذا والله أعلم

----------


## بربرينه

الأفضل يصير الجماع بعد الفطور بساعه الواحده عنده وقت تسبح وتصلي لعشى والفجر وجي اريح وأحسن وتظمن صيامها

----------


## الزيدية

انا اللي اعرفه بالضبط نفس هذي الفتوى.. وبالنسبة لي أفضل اني اغتسل قبل الفجر.. 
والله يتقبل منا الصيام والطاعه آمين..

----------


## ام صلحلح

مشكورات خواتي

----------


## بنت اهل الخير

بصراحه انا كنت ابي اعرف عن هالموضوع 
والحمد لله حصلته وستفدت منه 
مشكوره اختى انشالله في ميزان حسنناتج انشالله

----------


## عذبه راك

الواحد عنده من عقب الفطور ليـن قبل الامساك

متى ما يبا يسوي هالشئ

والي تفوته صلاة الفجر عادي يكمل صوومه لانه مخلص هالشئ قبل الامساك 

بس الريال والحرمه وراهم صلاةالفجر يعني لازم يسبحون ويطهرون وكيف بيصومون بدون صلاه ؟

----------


## علومي زينة

حبيبتي الإغتسال و الطهارة في رمضان واجبه للصلاة و لكن الصوم لا تلزمه الطهارة 

و إن أدركج الفجر فتمسكين و ما عليج خلاف و لكن الأفضل المبادرة للإغتسال حتى ما 

تفوتج صلاة الفجر هـــذا اللي تعلمناه و هرينا الدكاترة اسأله فيه 

و طبعا الجماع في نهار رمضان محرم و لا يجوز و يأثم صاحبه و عليه كفارة 

و تمعني اختي في الآية الكريمه من سورة البقرة 

(( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَىٰ نِسَائِكُمْ ۚ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ ۗ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ ۖ فَالْآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ ۚ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّىٰ يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ۖ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ ۚ وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ ۗ تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَقْرَبُوهَا ۗ كَذَٰلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ _187_ ))

----------

